# New comic book



## skorgeD14 (Oct 12, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49367014/?upload-successful 

This is my concept for my comic book but this is a demo fory upcoming comic. I don't know what call my comic book my first name is dead galaxy.


----------



## AardvarkFurLaden (Oct 13, 2022)

This looks amazing, and I enjoyed viewing this concept!


----------

